# Help with Lowe Jon Boat ID



## Paul_Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Need some helping identifying the make/model of what purports to be a Lowe Jon Boat. It's 14 foot.

The HIN says it's 1981 and after the legal HIN there is a dash and then: 14BYJ

I can not find a Lowe Jon boat with a sticker similar to this one. Here's a few pictures, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## momule (Mar 24, 2016)

From everything I can tell you this is probably not a Lowe boat, not from the Lowe Boat Co, in Lebanon, Missouri. What evidence do you have that tells you that it's a Lowe anyway? One thing for sure, that decal is not one that has ever been a manufacturers mark from either Lowe or LoweLine boats....maybe it's from a resort or a private lake community (previous owner). Let us know what you find out...


----------



## Paul_Jones (Mar 24, 2016)

momule said:


> From everything I can tell you this is probably not a Lowe boat, not from the Lowe Boat Co, in Lebanon, Missouri. What evidence do you have that tells you that it's a Lowe anyway? One thing for sure, that decal is not one that has ever been a manufacturers mark from either Lowe or LoweLine boats....maybe it's from a resort or a private lake community (previous owner). Let us know what you find out...




Thanks for the response. Very interesting. Here's the complete HIN: LWNY7122M81F - 14BYJ

Running that through some internet decoders I got this:

_The manufacturer identification code (MIC) of your craft identification number (CIN or HIN) is LWN. This MIC (LWN) stands for the company name Lowe Industries which is currently Out of Business. This boat manufacturer has other company names (LWN sometimes goes by these name(s) Carl A Lowe Industries, Inc, , , or .
This company (Lowe Industries) is owned by Mark A. Morque and is located at 2900 INDUSTRIAL DR in LEBANON state of MO. It manufactured this vessel and placed you HIN or CIN on the hull. The Parent Company for this boat maker is OMC (OMC). _

Does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## Paul_Jones (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally found the logo on the internet!!







https://outboarddecals.tumblr.com/


----------



## richg99 (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know if this will help, but NADA has a listing for 1981 Lowe-Ind boats. There are only four in the list that are "15 feet". Many 14+ foot boats were sold as "15 feet".

If you happen to have one of them, then measuring the beam accurately may help you identify the specific boat that you own. No guarantees that NADA list is the correct list for your boat, though.

richg99

https://www.nadaguides.com/Boats/1981/Lowe-Ind


----------



## Paul_Jones (Mar 25, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I don't know if this will help, but NADA has a listing for 1981 Lowe-Ind boats. There are only four in the list that are "15 feet". Many 14+ foot boats were sold as "15 feet".
> 
> If you happen to have one of them, then measuring the beam accurately may help you identify the specific boat that you own. No guarantees that NADA list is the correct list for your boat, though.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Rich. I really appreciate it. By beam I assume its means the widest point? oar lock to oar lock is 51" Which doesn't exactly match any of the 15 footers. Maybe the year is wrong. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobmwsc (Mar 29, 2016)

Here's a set of replacement decals for when you need them:

https://outboarddecalset.com/1982-lowe-jon-sunburst-boat-decal-set.html


----------



## richg99 (Mar 29, 2016)

Beam COULD be the widest point, but some people talk about the beam being the widest point of the deck/floor.

i.e my 1652 G3 measures 52 inches at the deck/floor, but is much wider at the gunnel's widest point.

richg998


----------

